# Pets abroad



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Jenny and Oscar (my two dogs) will be travelling to Lake Garda next spring for about 2 weeks. I understand that 24 hours before travelling by Ferry/Tunnel, they must visit a vet and have certain treatments for ticks etc etc

Has anyone used a Vet in Calais/Boulogne/Dunquerqe? 

How did you (and the dogs) get on with the vet and the proceedure?

Russell (and Jenny and Oscar)


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russel, I'm sure you realise already that it's only on the way back that they need the treatment. It's quite painless for the dogs, but it costs around €30-40.
I think most vets in France, Belgium and Germany know of the scheme. I think there is a list on the DEFRA site with names and addresses of vets near the Channel Ports. I found it better to have our dog treated the day before we arrived in Calais on our last overnight stop. The treatment must be administered between 24 and 48 hours before boarding the Ferry or Tunnel. Before this time they wont let you on and after it you would have to have it done again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs on holiday...*

Thanks for that Phil.

Have you used a Vet across the water?

Where, who etc etc if possible.

Thanks


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Dogs on holiday...*



Rapide561 said:


> Thanks for that Phil.
> 
> Have you used a Vet across the water?
> 
> ...


We always use Christian Petry in Calais. She's very friendly and helpfull, easily located on the Sangatte coast road just out of Calais and her English puts my enthusiastic but lousy French to shame.


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*dogs*

Hi, my partner and I take our two pugs with us to france all the time, It takes around 6 months to get their pass ports, this is due to the time for the results of the blood test. They both have chips in their necks and after the UK vet bit and having their pass ports they can travel from the uk anytime without seeing a vet, nowever to return to the uk they must see a vet within 24 hours of the crossing, he/she will check their pass port, give them some front line, a worm pill and you will end up around 25 pounds per dog lighter, the fee of 30 pounds per dog for the return crossing goes to the Uk COV, not the ferrie company.
The ferrie companies have a list of vets in the local areas on the france side, if they have their chip and pass port its no big deal, just costs alot. terry


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

I should stress that, as already mentioned, the tick and worm treatment must be done BETWEEN 24 and 48 hours of checking in for your return ferry.
So it makes sense, if you are travelling towards the port, to have it done a day away!


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi Russell,
there are some other threads about this "problem" in the forum...

When the treatment is done, it´s necessarry to have a look in the pet-passport: The vet has to mark the date *AND* the exact time. So you can plan your way back to england. 
Our vet didn´t write the time in the passport. So we had to stay 24 hours in Calais ..... 

Franz Peter


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi have a look here 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8157.html&highlight=


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

We took our dog to Calais just to test the system - and it all worked like clockwork. We found a vet in Calais, we made an appointment for our return but was told, for future reference that we didn't need to if we didn't mind waiting a little. The cost was 30 euros. I would suggest using the french yellow pages (which you can get in English) to locate somewhere convenient. The web address is http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/pj.cgi?lang=en . It also gives you maps of the places you choose.

Yes if you do this in Calais you have to spend 24 hours there before you catch the ferry, but this is not a hardship - there is a massive shopping area, and of course Calais Vins to top up on your wine!. And you can stay opposite the port free in a motorvan.

Regards


----------

